# 4 keeper Tautog at CBBT (Jan 27, 2019)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I finally hit CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA). Because of snow and strong wind, I stayed home for 21 days.
The water temp was 38-42F. I hit 10 pylons between the first SBC (small boat channel) and the First Island. 
I had about 10 bites. I landed 5 togs. Four were keepers at 17-19"

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

That was a sucessful trip, especially for such cold water temps! Nicely done.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Bold fishing trip.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

rwh said:


> That was a sucessful trip, especially for such cold water temps! Nicely done.


I expected a very few bites. Luckily, togs were keeper size. PA and NOVA is pretty cold now. The sudden water temp drop will hurt anglers fishing this coming weekend.

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Bold fishing trip.


Someone has to prove that togs bite in cold water below 42 F.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Joe I couldn’t help but smile watching how happy you were. Great catch.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Saltwater smell makes me happy always. It is the only stress (from work) reliever.

Joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Good job, Joe!


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

ComeOnFish said:


> Saltwater smell makes me happy always. It is the only stress (from work) reliever.
> 
> Joe


Isn't this the truth!


----------

